# Bulk storage



## Rocco (Jun 6, 2015)

Other than a barrel what do you recommend for long term bulk storage. I was thinking about a large demijohn. Or a spiedel plastic tank. Or a flex tank.

Are all these good for 1-2 year storage.


----------



## TonyR (Jun 6, 2015)

I would only use something that has an airlock. Why not just bottle it and not drink it for a few years.


----------



## jumby (Jun 6, 2015)

TonyR said:


> I would only use something that has an airlock. Why not just bottle it and not drink it for a few years.



I bulk age in a carboy with a air lock. Check the air lock from time to time to make sure the liquid hasn't evaporated.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 6, 2015)

TonyR said:


> I would only use something that has an airlock. Why not just bottle it and not drink it for a few years.



There is a difference between ageing in the bottle and ageing in bulk. In bulk the processes going on in the wine take place on all the wine. In the bottle maybe they happen in some of the bottles. Also, due to the mass of the bulk you are somewhat more impervious to temp fluctuations.


----------



## LonelyMassachusetts (Jun 6, 2015)

I think the best way to answer your question requires a clarification: do you want the wine to get oxygen exposure or not, thus aging more or less?
One of the pros of bulk aging is that the entire volume of wine experiences a smaller ratio of oxygen intake and slower temperature variations between a similar container of a different size. Thus, bigger ages slower. Yet your choice of container can control the oxygen intake and can also affect aging: small barrels, flextanks, and poorly stoppered containers have high oxygen transfer rates (OTRs); large barrels have lower OTRs, plastic carboys have a very low OTR, and stainless steel, glass carboys, or bottles have an OTR of zero if they have an impermeable stopper. Airlocks have an OTR so the bigger the glass carboy the smaller the OTR affecting the whole volume of wine. 
Pick the right container to suit your budget, volume, and aging plans.


----------



## stickman (Jun 6, 2015)

Well said, Lonely!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2015)

I like using demiJohns and beer kegs. Beer kegs being the first choice. Once I am aging I would never use an airlock, solid bung only.


----------



## eightysixCJ (Jun 6, 2015)

Would a glass carboy topped off with some inert gas like argon and a solid bung prevent O2 contacting the wine?

Tom


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2015)

eightysixCJ said:


> Would a glass carboy topped off with some inert gas like argon and a solid bung prevent O2 contacting the wine?
> 
> Tom



A glass carboy topped off with the proper amount of S02 and a solid bung will help protect your wine. Forget the inert gas for long term use.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2015)

I age in 5 gal carboys, 54 liter demijohns, and stainless steel tanks. Plastic scares me.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a 30 gallon flex, as well as a half dozen carboys. If you have 30 gallons of the same thing, flex is a great vessel, if not glass carboys gives the flexibility for the lower volume. I saw a 15 gallon flex now too...sure would like to have that as well


----------



## davidfilip (Jun 18, 2015)

I use glass demijohns and stainless steel tanks with floating lids. I would stay out of plastic if you plan to age the wine for longer time.


----------

